# Ab wann auf's Rad?



## California81 (6. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich lese hier von einigen, dass ihre Kids mit 3 Jahren schon auf Bikes wie dem Felt Base oder Islabikes CNOC unterwegs sind. Das sind coole Bikes, keine Frage.

Ich habe mal einen Artikel gelesen, in dem bemängelt wurde dass die Kinder heutzutage viel zu früh auf's Rad gesetzt werden, da sie mit 3 oder 4 Jahren noch nicht die volle Kontrolle über ihr Rad haben (Bremsenbedienung, Kurvenfahrt). 

Unser "Großer" ist im Januar drei geworden. Ein Laufrad hat er erst zu Weihnachten bekommen. Für ein richtiges Rad wäre es für ihn derzeit auch noch zu früh. Natürlich kommt jetzt erst die Zeit in der man auch mit dem Laufrad öfter mal raus kann und er die Beherrschung lernen kann. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es bei euch gelaufen ist. 
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Wann sind eure Kinder auf ein richtiges Fahrrad umgestiegen? Und wie hat das geklappt?

Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet


----------



## Andre02 (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

also mein Kleiner ist mit 3 1/2 schon  Rad gefahren. War ein 12" Rad und Strecken bis 3 km sind wir ohne Probleme gefahren. Meine große hat 4 1/2 angefangen.Es macht einfach spaß mit den kleinen unterwegs zu sein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (6. März 2009)

Bei unserer Tochter:

- Laufrad (Islabikes Rothan) April letzten Jahres mit knapp 2 Jahren
- Fahrrad (Islabikes CNOC 14") gerade vergangenes Wochenende - also mit knapp 3 Jahren.

Der "Umstieg" vom Laufrad zum selbstständigen Fahren und Anfahren mit dem Fahrrad hat ziemlich genau einen halben Tag bzw. ca. 400 Meter gedauert.

....

@Raccoons: Bezüglich der "vollen Kontrolle": Der nähert man sich doch durch Üben und Er*fahr*ung an. Nicht durchs Warten aufs Älter werden. "Volle Kontrolle" hat doch kein Mensch über irgendetwas, womit er gerade erst beginnt - wenn überhaupt jemals. 

Aber keine Angst: Auch Bremsen geht schon mit unter 3. Zumindest Vollbremsen. Und Kurvenfahren ganz sicher auch. Habs selbst gesehen 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## yoo (7. März 2009)

Mein Sohn fährt auch schon seid er 3,5 ist - sogar ohne Stützräder - Kinder müssen auch mal nen vernünftigen Sturz machen ;-) so lernen sie vorsichtig fahren - nicht anders  (kennen wir doch oder ;-)

Jedoch finger weg von "Laufhilfen" wird überall von abgeraten....(GEstelle wo kinder drin laufen lernen)


----------



## nyarlat (8. März 2009)

Hi, fellow Papis und Mamis!

Meine Tochter hat am 17.06.2003 mit drei Jahren fahren gelernt.
Ach war ich stolz! 
Kam mir im Kindergarten mit so nem billigen Rad mit Plastikfelgen entgegen gekurbelt.
Sie hat aber vorher auf einem Rennrad von Coolproducts ohne Tretlager gelernt. Da habe ich ihr am gleichen Tag noch das Trettlager angebracht und seitdem fährt sie fast jeden Tag!
Seit 2006 auch zur Schule. Da fahre ich aber immer mit. Ist sonst doch sehr gefährlich mit den ganzen verrückten Autoholikern. 

Jetzt fährt sie ein 24" Scott Voltage mit weicher Federung vorne.
Davor hatte sie ein Specialized HotRock 20" und ein 18" Cool Products RennRad.

Als nächstes vielleicht ein Stevens Street Flyer(26"+Alfine) oder Bad Boy 8 Ultra(mit 26" Rädern auch für girls gut!) Oder ein Rush? (teuer teuer)


----------



## lightmetal (8. März 2009)

Hach ich moecht nochmal Kind sein... ich saß mit 5 1/2 zum ersten mal auf einem viel zu großen Damenrad.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. März 2009)

Meine Meinung ist zu dem Thema, dass man seinen Kindern nur Angebote machen kann. Das Kind entscheidet dann selber was es möchte. Mein Sohn wird nächste Woche 3 Jahre alt, aber seitdem er laufen kann ist von Rädern begeistert, weil er ja sieht wieviel Spaß der Papa hat. Er kommt durch mich eigentlich täglich mit dem Thema Rad in Berührung, da ich auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre und er will immer auf sein Laufrad und draussen fahren, dass Wetter ist ihm auch egal, dann zieht er halt eine Regenhose und Gummistiefel an. Er hat damals mit 1,5 Jahren mit einem Rutscherfahrzeug von Puky angefangen bis er dann auf sein Laufrad passte mit 2 Jahren. Am Anfang habe ich ihm da nach eine Stange dran gebastelt, weil er noch nicht ganz mit den Füßen auf den Boden kam. Er wollte aber unbedingt mit seinem roten Flitzer fahren, da dort auch eine Bremse wie beim Papa dran war. Es ist auf jeden Fall das grösste für mich, wenn ich seine leuchtenden Augen und seine Freude beim Fahren sehe. Ich glaube das wir als Eltern einfach die besten Vorbilder sind, wenn wir etwas mit Freude machen, ist es für unsere Kinder selbstverständlich, dass dann auch zu machen und bei dem einen Kind ist es dann mit 3 Jahren soweit,bei dem anderen halt mit 4 Jahren. Aber das ist eigentlich auch egal, hauptsache das Kind ist glücklich. Nächste Woche bekommt er sein erstes richtiges Rad, aber er löchert mich auch schon seit einiger Zeit, wann er denn endlich auch Pedalen bekommt und ich glaube dass der Umstieg ihm nicht schwer fallen wird. Ich bin aber auch gespannt wie es sich bei meiner Tochter entwickelt, die jetzt 1 Jahr alt wird.
Gruß Willi


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. März 2009)

Wann und vor allem wie haben wir denn begonnen? Oft viel zu große Räder, ohne Sturzhelm und bei Wind und Wetter auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen Wegen. Ich bin mit 3 Jahren auf dem Dreirad einen Berg runter wo mir heute noch die Haare zu Berge stehen wenn ich daran denke. Damals war das normal. Heute haben viele Eltern Angst, wenn die Kinder auf Bäumen klettern wollen ( sofern sie es noch können ), auf Mauern laufen wollen usw. Erfahrung kommt von ER*FAHREN*. Sind wir nicht auch ständig mit offenen Knien und Schürfwunden unterwegs gewesen? Jeder muss mal seine Erfahrungen machen. Sicherlich ist es für die Eltern nicht leicht bzw. schön mitanzusehen wie die Kleinen ihre Erfahrungen machen. Letztes Jahr war ich hinter meinem 10 jährigen Sohn gefahren als er einem Kollegen per Handzeichen ein Hinderniss anzeigen wollte. Er bemerkte zu spät, daß es für ihn selbst etwas knapp wird. Er ist ziemlich übel über einen quer liegenden Baum abgeflogen. Das war nicht schön anzusehen. Aber wir können solche Dinge nie verhindern. Zum Glück ist ihm nichts schlimmes passiert. So, nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Es ist nie zu früh oder zu spät. Man kann es wie vorher bereits beschrieben einfach nur anbieten. Wenn es angenommen wird und die Kinder ihren Spaß haben, hat man nichts verkehrt gemacht. Wenn sie noch nicht so weit sind, machen sie sich schon bemerkbar. Dann sollte man sie auch nicht zwingen. Ansonsten sollte man für jede Bewegung froh sein, für die sich die Kinder begeistern ( lassen ). Aber wie so oft im Leben machen die Kinder einfach das was vorgelebt wird.


----------



## MTBquäler (12. März 2009)

Hallo erst mal!
Meine beiden Söhne haben mit 2.5 und 3.5 Jahren jeweils ein Laufrad bekommen. nach ca. 2 Wochen intensiven übens sind sie von sich aus auf zwei Puky Räder umgestiegen. Meine Frau und ich mussten ca. ne halbe Stunde schieben und halten. Seitdem fahren Sie selbst. Jetzt fahren beide ein 24 Zoll Haibike. Ich persönlich finde, dass meine Jungs mit dem richtigen Alter angefangen haben. Ihre Sicherheit haben sie "erfahren"
Gruss Christian


----------



## anfänger09 (12. März 2009)

Hallo mein sohn ist 3 3/4 und hat vor ein paar tagen nen Fahrrad bekommen (bild ist drin) . mIt 1 1/2 hat er mit nem Laufrad angefangen und nun ist er begeisterter Fahrrad fahrer


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. März 2009)

meine beiden, tochter und sohn, haben mit ca. 2,5 jahren auf einem 12 zoll puky angefangen, jeweils ca, ein halbes jahr mit stützrädern, danach ohne.
als weiteres folgen ein 18 zoll enik für den sohn, ein scottradikal 180 für die tochter. danach ein bergamont team junior 24 für den sohnemann und die tochter ein scott voltage 24. der sohn hat nun ein focus cypress disk.
da beide auch sehr erfolgreich an rennen teilnehmen, kann es so verkehrt nicht gewesen sein.
wie schon einige getextet haben, wurde auch in meiner kindheit das rad IMMER auf zuwachs gekauft, da haben es unsere doch einfacher.

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara8459 (16. März 2009)

Also meine Kleine hat mit circa 3 Jahren angefangen Rad zu fahren.
Das hat ihr auch riesen Spaß gemacht und es hat alles top funktioniert. Zuerst bekam sie ein kleines Rad mit Stützen, die wie aber bald runter nehmen konnten. Jetzt fährt sie ein Islabikes CNOC und wir sind total zufrieden damit.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. März 2009)

Unsere Tochter hat mit 3 Jahren und nach ca. 1 Jahr Laufradfahren, mit einem 12" Pucky ihre Fahrradkarriere begonnen. Unser Sohn (2,5J) fährt seit letztem Sommer Laufrad und wird in diesem Sommer, also auch mit 3 Jahren, mit dem Radfahren anfangen.
Tipp: Stützräder gleich abbauen bzw. gar nicht erst anbauen.

Alexander


----------



## netsrac (23. März 2009)

Hi,

unser Sohn ist mit 3 1/2 das erste Mal Rad gefahren. Vorher Laufrad (ca. ein halbes Jahr). Der Umstieg hat vielleicht 20min gedauert. Dann ist er losgedüst und ist seitdem nicht mehr zuhalten. Stützräder hat es nie gegeben. Auch kein Dreirad. Das mit dem Kurbeln hat er allein rausgefunden.

Viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß
netsrac


----------



## mara8459 (6. April 2009)

Das hat ohne Stützräder gleich funktioniert?! 
Ein paar kleine Naturtalente wie es scheint. Meine Tochter war am Anfang etwas skeptisch und hatte Angst vor dem Umfallen, deshalb haben wir zuerst die Stützräder drangelassen. Aber jetzt düst sie schon brav durch die Gegend


----------



## mara8459 (6. April 2009)

Das hat ohne Stützräder gleich funktioniert?! 
Ein paar kleine Naturtalente wie es scheint. Meine Tochter war am Anfang etwas skeptisch und hatte Angst vor dem Umfallen, deshalb haben wir zuerst die Stützräder drangelassen. Aber jetzt düst sie schon brav durch die Gegend


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2009)

..kenne aber auch genügend 6 oder 7 jährige , die das mit dem richtigen bremsen , bordstein-hochgfahren , kurven , abstand halten zum vordermann etc. eben nicht wirklich drauf haben ..... scheint eine talentsache zu sein .....p.s. ich hab´mit 3 mein erstes rad bekommen - gleich ohne stützräder - es hat gut funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (10. Juli 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> p.s. ich hab´mit 3 mein erstes rad bekommen - gleich ohne stützräder - es hat gut funktioniert



Da muss ein Papa aber Ehrgeiz gehabt haben...


----------



## sigggi (8. August 2009)

Mein kleiner Enkel fährt Rad ohne Stützräder seit er 3 Jahre alt ist. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkGP10jiZuA"]YouTube - Enkel[/ame]  Auf dem Video ist er 3 Jahre 3 Monate "alt".
Alles eine Frage der Begeisterung des "Trainings" und der Möglichkeiten die man hat um mit kleinen Kindern Rad zu fahren. Ich kann mit meinen Enkeln direkt von der Haustür auf Tour gehen.


----------



## stadtguerillero (9. August 2009)

hallo!
fahren können die schon ganz früh.
meine kleine auch so mit 3.
mit diesen laufrädern schon vor dem kindergarten.
aber vom verkehr natürlich noch keine ahnung.
fahren können und fahren können sind da zwei paar schuh.
in diesem sinne
gruss


----------



## tombrider (9. August 2009)

Ich finde diese Laufräder, die zumindest eine Handbremse haben, ganz sinnvoll zum üben. Treten, Gleichgewicht halten und dann noch Bremsen auf einmal zu lernen ist recht viel auf einmal und erfahrungsgemäß mit einigen Stürzen verbunden. Geht aber auch.


----------



## Sentilo (28. August 2009)

Hallo,

unser Kleiner hat kurz vor drei ein BMW Kids Bike bekommen, das sich vom Lauf- zum Fahrrad umbauen lässt. Das ist nicht ganz billig, im Gegensatz zu den üblichen Kinderrad-Panzern aber recht leicht und für das Kind gut zu handhaben. Schick finden es die Kleinen auch. 

Uns Eltern haben der große Sitzhöhen-Verstellbereich, die üppige Polsterung an Lenker und Oberrohr und die kindertaugliche Bremse überzeugt. Der Umbau von Lauf- auf Fahrrad ist ebenfalls sehr einfach - das Rad wächst also für eine ganze Weile mit.

Mit dem BMW Kids Bike ging's gleich munter zur Sache. Nach einiger Zeit konnten wir dann die Tretkurbeln dranstecken, und los ging die echte Radelei. 

Rückblickend kann ich sagen, dass sich die Investition wirklich gelohnt hat, denn der Kleine war von Anfang an sehr gerne auf dem Rad unterwegs. Mittlerweile ist er fünf, hat ein 20er Cube Kids Bike und fährt schon kleine Touren mit uns. Das BMW-Rad hat sofort einen anderen Abnehmer gefunden, die Dinger sind ja recht gefragt und wertstabil.

Grüße

Sentilo

PS: Lass das Rad bloß nicht die Oma kaufen. Die kommt mit einer bleischweren Spaßbremse in Schweinchenrosa zurück. In dieser Sache muss eindeutig der Papa ran ...


----------



## ND4SPD (14. September 2009)

Mein Junior hat mit ~2 1/4 (Ostern 2008) ein Laufrad bekommen. Mit dem ist er dann das ganze letzte Jahr herumgefetzt wie ein Wilder (Zusätzlich fährt er auch leidenschaftlich - sofern man das von einem Kleinkind sagen kann  - mit seinem Scooter).

Heuer zu Ostern (~3 1/4) hat er dann sein erstes Fahrrad bekommen (ohne Stützen). Am Anfang hat ers nicht gecheckt, die Koordination mit Aufsteigen, Füße auf die Pedale und gleichzeitig antreten, dabei den Lenker richtig halten und nach vorne schauen. Hat ihn dann geärgert und er hats lassen. Wir habens dann aber immer wieder probiert (ohne Druck und ZWang!). Zu Beginn des Sommers hat ers dann innerhalb eines Wochenendes kapiert und fuhr auf einmal ganz alleine!  War ich begeistert!! 

Richtig Bremsen (Rücktritt) hat er nach und nach übern Sommer gelernt. Einige Male hats ihn zwar zerlegt (Vorderbremse auf Schotter usw.), aber das vermießte ihm den Spaß nicht ...

... und jetzt sind wir fast täglich unterwegs, so 2, 3km hält er schon durch, es muß halt nur ganz flach sein.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. September 2009)

also das bmw-bike ist echt interessant... werd ich mal die augen aufhalten nach.


----------



## andy2 (23. September 2009)

es spielt eigentlich keine rolle ab wann aufs rad, ich denke dann wenn sie es koennen ob sie es beherrschen oder nicht ist dabei keine frage auch dafuer hat der gesetzgeber ja vorgesorgt, indem kinder bis zum 7 lebensjahr egal was sie im verkehr auch anstellen schuldfrei sind, d.h. der geschaedigte wenn den eltern keine verletzung der aufsichtspflicht nachgewiesen werden kann auf seinem schaden sitzenbleibt, insofern jedes kind wie es kann, manche frueher manche spaeter, was viel wichtiger ist ist die funktion der eltern als coach, deswegen kinder immer vor einem oder nebeneinem nie dahinter, denn da hat man keine augen.


----------



## Oldscool (23. September 2009)

Mein Großer (jetzt 10,5) hat mit 4 Jahren verlangt, das die Stützräder abgeschraubt werden, der Kleine (jetzt 5,5) mit 5 Jahren. Beide freiwillig. Das Fahrenüben ohne die Stützen hat dann ne halbe Stunde gedauert. Dann klappte aufsteigen, losfahren, bremsen und anhalten ganz prima.


----------



## jezebel007 (24. September 2009)

Mein Kleiner hat zu seinem 3. Geburtstag ein Ghost Powerkid 12" bekommen. Nachdem er ca. 1 Jahr mit seinem Laufrad "trainiert" hat, war das Fahrradfahren dann kein Problem mehr. 
Hat etwa ..... 10 Sekunden gedauert, bis er losfahren konnte.
Da sind mir irgendwie die Augen rausgequollen 

Ein knappes Jahr später gabs dann das 16" Powerkid.
Mittlerweile (er ist im August 5 geworden) ist dieses auch schon wieder zu klein, vor allem braucht er jetzt eine Schaltung. Bei unseren Touren, die er immer gerne und tapfer mitmacht, strampelt er doch schon gewaltig dahin.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem "vernünftigen" 20" Radl.
Ich denke, es wird ein Cube oder Steppenwolf 

CYa Gerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (3. Oktober 2009)

scheinen sich ja alle weitgehend einig, fast wie bei uns:
mit 1,5 Laufrad
mit 3,5 Fahrrad gleich ohne Stützräder
mit 5 wirds dann technischer: erste weitere Abflüge, weil Vorderradvollbremsung auf einem steileren Schotterweg nicht gut ist (tja, die Theorie hatte Papa vorher vermittelt). Und die Frage ob eine Schaltung nicht schon zu schnell wird.

Seltsam erscheint mir immer das Gewicht der Kinderräder: selbst bei 16" 10-13kg.


----------



## ftmdd (4. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich dem ganzen nur anschließen, die Kinder entscheiden von ganz alleine- meine ist mit 9 Monaten gelaufen und war mit 1 1/2. 1 3/4 auf dem like a bike (Holz!) - konnte sie prima rumschleppen, (Treppauf,...). Auf dem Rad war sie dann so mit 2- 2 1/2- absolut ohne Probleme- nur mit der Rücktrittbremse hatte sie es nie so, immer fast senkrechte Fußhaltung egal wie pädagogisch- oder nicht -argumentiert wurde: (du hast deine Füße ja auch nicht immer waagrecht beim Bremsen),... also Rücktritt weg und -absolut keine Probleme mehr ,....
Straßenverkehr hat immer etwas abenteuerliches- erst richtig sicher und auch auf Kommando bremsen können- dann vorne wegfahren lassen,. aber jeder muß da wohl selber in sich gehen,....


----------



## reifenfresser (13. Oktober 2009)

hi,
also, ich wil euch nur ein paar dinge erzählen, die ich sehr sehr wichtig finde. ich bin erst 14 und habe keine kinder (wäre sonst schon komisch!) und kann mich noch ein klein bischen ans fahrad fahren erlernen erinnern. ich habe es mit 6 gelernt. mein großer bruder hats mir beigebracht, für 5 mark
naja, aber das ist nicht die hauptsache. das was mir hier wirklich wichtig ist, ist die sicher heit der kinder!

natürlich, alle eltern sagen immer "zieh den helm auf!!!!!" aber der helm kann manchmal auch beim tragen richtig wehtun. und vor allem, und DAS ist mir am aller WICHTIGSTEN: wenn der helm hässlich ist, dann tragen ihn die kinder nicht!!! das ist wichtig, schreibt es ecuh hinter die ohren! eine zeitlang geht es zwar noch, dem kind den helm aufzuzwingen. doch das gewöhnt das kind nicht daran! vor allem in meinem alter, besser gesagt in meiner altersspanne, sagen wir mal von ~11-18, hat kein normaler junge mehr bock auf einen silber schwarzen aldi helm. es ist extrem wichtig, das der helm gut aussieht, und auch zum fahrrad passt! wenn euer kind 2 fahrräder hat, bekommt es zwei helme. die helme muss sich das kind selber aussuchen. und ganz ehrlich gesagt: ein kind wwird garantiert lieber einen sau coolen helm, der eigentlich bisschen unbequem ist, tragen, als nen potthässlichen aber sau bequemen. so ein helm kostet zwischen 35-70 euro. das sollte euch euer kind wertsein. 

ich sage das hier nicht nur so, sondern weil ich selbst erlebt hab, wie ein freund dazu gezwungen wurde, auf seinem schicken orangenen fahrrad, einen potthässlichen aldi helm azuziehen. den helm hat er dann direkt bei mir ins gartenhaus geschmissen, und ihn später wieder abgeholt. 

als gegenbeispiel: ich habe einen schicken giro flak in mattschwarz, für mein 20" fahrrad, was auch mattschwarz ist. ich fahre NIE, wirklich NIE! ohne helm. der helm ist für mich ein dauer begleiter. und so sollte es bei eurem kind doch auch sein oder?

daher: kauft euren kindern schicke helme!!!und lieber nen neues fahrrad statt ne playstation!

reifenfresser hat gesprochen!


----------



## jo46 (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin, moin,
bei meinem Sohn (jetzt 8,5 J) war es genauso. Mit 3 aufs Laufrad, mit 3,5 aufs Rad mit Stützen, mit 4,5 ohne Stützen und mit 5 war die erste Tour von 10 KM mit Picknickpause (gaanz wichtig!!) bereits möglich. Seit er 8 ist, ist MTB und Trial angesagt. Wo er diesen Virus nur her hat 
LG
Jochen



WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist zu dem Thema, dass man seinen Kindern nur Angebote machen kann. Das Kind entscheidet dann selber was es möchte. Mein Sohn wird nächste Woche 3 Jahre alt, aber seitdem er laufen kann ist von Rädern begeistert, weil er ja sieht wieviel Spaß der Papa hat. Er kommt durch mich eigentlich täglich mit dem Thema Rad in Berührung, da ich auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre und er will immer auf sein Laufrad und draussen fahren, dass Wetter ist ihm auch egal, dann zieht er halt eine Regenhose und Gummistiefel an. Er hat damals mit 1,5 Jahren mit einem Rutscherfahrzeug von Puky angefangen bis er dann auf sein Laufrad passte mit 2 Jahren. Am Anfang habe ich ihm da nach eine Stange dran gebastelt, weil er noch nicht ganz mit den Füßen auf den Boden kam. Er wollte aber unbedingt mit seinem roten Flitzer fahren, da dort auch eine Bremse wie beim Papa dran war. Es ist auf jeden Fall das grösste für mich, wenn ich seine leuchtenden Augen und seine Freude beim Fahren sehe. Ich glaube das wir als Eltern einfach die besten Vorbilder sind, wenn wir etwas mit Freude machen, ist es für unsere Kinder selbstverständlich, dass dann auch zu machen und bei dem einen Kind ist es dann mit 3 Jahren soweit,bei dem anderen halt mit 4 Jahren. Aber das ist eigentlich auch egal, hauptsache das Kind ist glücklich. Nächste Woche bekommt er sein erstes richtiges Rad, aber er löchert mich auch schon seit einiger Zeit, wann er denn endlich auch Pedalen bekommt und ich glaube dass der Umstieg ihm nicht schwer fallen wird. Ich bin aber auch gespannt wie es sich bei meiner Tochter entwickelt, die jetzt 1 Jahr alt wird.
> Gruß Willi


----------



## chris5000 (13. Oktober 2009)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> hi,
> als gegenbeispiel: ich habe einen schicken giro flak in mattschwarz, für mein 20" fahrrad, was auch mattschwarz ist.



Allerdings: Wer für sein drei oder vierjähriges Kind einen passenden (ausreichend kleinen) mattschwarzen Helm sucht, der wird es schwer haben.

Ich hatte seinerzeit aber nach langer Suche einen gefunden: http://www.xc-elitesports.com/product_info.php?cPath=103_122&products_id=544&osCsid=697cfffe0411c667c7f719ddbf49c747

und auch dort bestellt, weil es das Modell zwar auch in D gab, nirgends aber in mattschwarz (auch nicht beim D-Vertrieb bestellbar).

Aber zugegeben: Ausgesucht habe ich den und nicht meine Tochter. Und ebenfalls zugegeben: Obwohl sie nie was dagegen hat, ihn zu tragen, ziehe ich ihn ihr nicht immer auf, einfach weil ich mich nicht ganz erwehren kann, es bis dato noch ein bisschen albern zu finden, angesichts von Höchstgeschwindigkeiten von vielleicht gerade mal doppelter Schrittgeschwindigkeit (wir wohnen im Flachland) und maximaler Fallhöhe von 95cm Helm zu tragen. (Wenn ich überzeugt wäre, dass da ein Helm unabdingar wäre, müsste ich ihn ihr ja eigentlich konsequenterweise auch aufziehen, wenn sie zu Fuß unterwegs ist. Da kann man schließlich auch stolpern oder gegen eine Laterne rennen .... Hmmm)

Aber auf jeden Fall mal Danke für Deine Einblicke sozusagen fast noch aus erster Hand


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2009)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist zu dem Thema, dass man seinen Kindern nur Angebote machen kann. Das Kind entscheidet dann selber was es möchte.



so siehts aus !
die Kurzen sagen/zeigen einem schon wo's langgeht und wenn sie keine Lust haben ist es egal ob 3 oder 6 Jahre alt 

ein Laufrad ist ein sehr guter Anfang
wenn sie da anfangen für längere Rollstrecken die Füße hochzunehmen oder sonstigen Blödsinn zu machen ist es meist Zeit für ein richtiges Fahrrad
bei unserer Kleinen hat es dann eine 1/4 Stunde gedauert bis sie den Umstieg aufs Fahrrad kapiert hatte. Da war sie 3J
Seitdem wird geradelt und der Papa ärgert sich über den Schrott der als Kinderfahrräder verkauft wird 
Pucky ist seitdem ein rotes Tuch für mich !
wenn eine Vierjährige es fertig bringt dass beim normalen bremsen Teile der Bremse brechen, kann das nichts gescheites sein. Der anschließende Sturz war zum Glück glimpflich. 
Antwort von Pucky "Kinder in dem Alter haben auch noch nicht am Straßenverkehr teilzunehmen"  
Als Entschädigung kam ein Malbuch und ein paar billige China Malstifte.....

Mitterlweile fährt sie ein 20" Specialized Rockhopper natürlich in rosa  

Gruß Björn


----------

